# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Raton Dumbo de 6 semaines

## cecile70

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Dumbo
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 93 - Seine-Saint-Denis
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0607471247





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour 
Nous avons adopté Trois petites rates le 13 septembre. Or il se trouve que l'une d'elle est un mâle et que nous ne pouvons malheureusement absolument pas le garder. Nous lui cherchons une famille d'accueil d'urgence.
Merci pour lui.

----------


## Origan

Bonjour, 

Je vous conseille de poster votre annonce (avec une photo, ça sera plus attractif) également sur des forums consacrés aux rats de compagnie : SRFA, forum-rats, etc. 
Est-il actuellement séparé des femelles ?

----------

